# HUGE school of Fish caught on Camera



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

-|\O- -_O-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Too much time huh?? haha. That is funny. The "spear fishing" thread was better. :wink: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10643&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=swedish+fish


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad you guys see the humor in it. It gets a little slow coming into the middle of the week.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## seetsnfr (Dec 21, 2009)

Those particular fish come in other colors than orange too don't they?


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

That is to **** funny!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

That was awesome funny...just what I needed to break the enormous tension at work!!


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2010)

TLB said:


> That was awesome funny...just what I needed to break the enormous tension at work!!


I agree. It's been one of those weeks and this was a much welcomed (and needed) laugh!


----------

